
Ask HN: Why was the Guardian story on police sexual abuse in Phoenix flagged? - vanusa
Specifically:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24112154
======
LinuxBender
I could give you a couple theories based on history, but the moderators could
give you a better answer than our opinions. Email them at: hn [ at ]
ycombinator dot com

------
aaron695
No idea.

But article is a meandering mess on serious incidents and a serious topic that
is more news.

I'd say it was only being up-voted from the title rather than people actually
reading it.

A year ago it might have been a serious discussion, but to me when a lot of
people are already protesting on the streets to abolish the police I don't
think this topic which has been discussed and reported in the past can be
discussed in a constructive way.

------
catacombs
Perhaps it wasn't relevant to tech?

